# Dpms Ar 10 Trigger



## RATTLER (May 11, 2008)

I Am In Need For A Trigger For My Ar 10 Dpms Says Its The Same As A Ar 15 Small Pin I Think I Want A 2 Stage Does Any One Have Any  Suggestions On Where  To Get And How Much 
Thanks


----------



## Climber (May 11, 2008)

The Geissele AR-15 Two Stage Trigger is the one to have. They are about $279 and are worth every penny.
http://www.creedmoorsports.com/store/product.php?productid=16933


----------



## Holdclose (May 16, 2008)

*AR-10 Trigger*

What ? you don't like that 10 pound trigger on ya AR-10.  LOL,  I didn't either, I put a Jewell 2 stage small pin in mine(200.00), set to break at 4.25 lbs. The "G" is prob better, but pricey.


----------



## 300rum (May 16, 2008)

Go with a 2-stage Rock River trigger for around 100.00 you want be disappointed.


----------



## Swamper (May 23, 2008)

*trigger*



300rum said:


> Go with a 2-stage Rock River trigger for around 100.00 you want be disappointed.




+1 on the rock river. I've shot thousands of rounds using a RR trigger, and for the money it's tough to beat.


----------

